# I keep doing things wrong at work... anyone else?



## Cool Ice Dude55

i'm not gonna lie. i always mess up at work haaha! My boss always gives me a really serious look and tells me that I shouldn't of done that in a really serious manner. It makes me feel like proper s***. It makes me depressed and down for the entire day. It just makes me feel like rubbish. 

It's just i dont really care about work. i'm also really inexperienced for the job i'm doing and completely out of my depth. But i'm always like that in every job, even when I was a checkout assistant i couldnt get anything right!! I'm just rubbish at working.. Anyone else?? Does anyone else get proper depressed and anxious when you're told what youre doing is wrong?


----------



## Cocobean

Yes I can relate to this, I do make mistakes at work and am not best suited to the kind of job I do (working with members of the public). It's hard being told off all the time because it effects your confidence which then effects your ability to things well in the first place!

I think you really need to like the kind work you do. I love the field I work in (gallery/museum stuff) but I know I am crap at talking to people. I'm volunteering at a museum in their offices in the hope I can use the experience to move into a role that isn't so heavily focused dealing with the public. Also, I'm applying for a lot of traineeships/paid internships cos it's ok to make mistakes when your starting out and being trained.


----------



## AndreaXo

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> i'm not gonna lie. i always mess up at work haaha! My boss always gives me a really serious look and tells me that I shouldn't of done that in a really serious manner. It makes me feel like proper s***. It makes me depressed and down for the entire day. It just makes me feel like rubbish.
> 
> It's just i dont really care about work. i'm also really inexperienced for the job i'm doing and completely out of my depth. But i'm always like that in every job, even when I was a checkout assistant i couldnt get anything right!! I'm just rubbish at working.. Anyone else?? Does anyone else get proper depressed and anxious when you're told what youre doing is wrong?


Same. My coworkers and managers keep getting mad whenever I do something wrong.


----------



## Think2Much

I'm constantly worried about making mistakes. It can be debilitating sometimes.


----------



## monotonous

no im great at what i do, i just hate the things besides work itself at work place, my ideal life is go to work, get the **** done and go home


----------

